# D&C at 17+4



## too_scared

I was wondering if anyone can share their experience with me. My belly has "popped" and now that I know my little one is no longer living I would really rather I didn't look pregnant anymore :cry:

What is your experience with this? How long did it take for your belly to get back to normal? I have only gained about 4 lb so there isn't much weight to lose. I just hate looking down and seeing my belly. :( I know that sounds awful since I loved it up until Saturday. 

I will be having my d&c on Thursday. I would like for my belly to get back to normal as soon as possible. 

Does anyone have experience with binding your belly after something like this? I know it helps to move everything back into place after baby comes with a term birth, but what about after a mc? I think I might try.

Thanks in advance for any advice/experiences you can share.


----------



## ginny83

so sorry for your loss TS :( Really sad to read this

I found that it didn't take long for my belly to go back to normal. I am usually a bit tender afterwards though and seem to always get really bad bloating the night of the procedure. I think I am back in normal clothes a few days to a week later? Never tried binding though


----------



## too_scared

Thank you for sharing Ginny :hugs:

I hope so hard you never have to have another D&C.


----------



## ginny83

Hope it goes ok and dont be afraid to ask for pain relief if you're getting any meds beforehand. .. I had something to soften my cervix and get things going before my 16 eeek d&c. Anyway it was quite painful and I ended up getting pethidine to help me xx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you. I'm hoping I won't need much because I'm still nursing Finn. 

I have misoprostol to soften my cervix. I hope it helps. 

We're almost at the hospital now. I'm getting very nervous.


----------



## ginny83

Hope it all went as well as it can go and you're resting up now x


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Ginny. 

It went well. I barely have any pain at all. Just a few twinges here and there. I hope I feel much better tomorrow.


----------



## Runforfun2014

I know this post is a month old, but I too had a MMC and a d&e at 18 weeks. My stomach was back to normal pretty quick. It's still not completely back to normal. how is everything going with you???


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry for your loss. :(

My stomach isn't completely back to normal but the bump went away pretty quick, thankfully!

CD 1 here today for the first af since the d&c. Cramps are pretty bad, which is unusual for me, I don't usually get cramps at all. :( Hopefully it won't be too bad. Really hoping to catch the eggie this cycle!

I hope you are well. :flow:


----------



## sammie13s

I no it's been a long time posting but did you find out the reason for the loss? Xx


----------



## too_scared

No, no reason found. :( I guess that could be good or bad. They tested for the most common genetic issues and nothing showed. They also said the baby looked to be normal, no abnormalities found. 

Like like I'm miscarrying the next beanie now. :cry:


----------

